# Anyone used Freedom Boat Club?



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

Just wondering. Saw an ad for them that listed $249, but I don't know if that's initial charge or monthly charge or w/e. I can request info from them, but from the site it looks like they'd bombard me with spam if I gave them my address.


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

I run the Freedom Boat Club in Destin, I would be glad to answer all questions concerning our location. We have some very nice fishing boats, from 21' to 25', We are currently running aspecial for unlimited lifetime memberships.

My name is Andy cell# is 850-346-3061


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*The Freedom Boat Club is a great avenue for controlled costs of boating. *_

_*We have three clubs in this area. *_

_*Andy's place in the Destin area.*_

_*Pensacola Club, and Perdidio Key Club.*_

_*Give them a call, go see them, and learn all about them. *_

*Let them know you are coming and go for a test ride.*

_*Pretty neat way to do it. You will have many boats to choose from. *_

_*Accessed by reservations by computer the day before, *_

_*show up, the boat of choice is in the water, fueled, and ready. Put your belongings in and go. *_

_*Return take your items off and go home. *_

_*NO cleaning, repairing, trailering, storage, insurance or H---------------- Worries and Duties.*_

*Your boating costs are controlled and known for the years budget. *

*Just try owning one and watch your budget explode.*

_*And when that boat breaks down, (Hey it is a boat, they alll do !!!) you get towed in and it is not your problem.*_


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Tom! Andy<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Californian FB'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Californian FB'"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">1)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">BUYING A BOAT<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'">INITIAL COST<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Purchase of the boat $40,000<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">_________________________________________________________________________________________________________<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'">ANNUAL COST ACCRUED COSTS<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'">[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Maintenance & Repair $1,500/yr<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Insurance 500/yr<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> Over 3 years $12,750 <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Storage/dockage 2,000/yr <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Tax 250/yr<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> Over 5 years $21,250<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"> _________<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 150.85pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"> $4,250/yr<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 150.85pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'">______________________________________________________________________________<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 150.85pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 150.85pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">COST (Initial + Annual costs of Boat Ownership)<SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Over 3 years<SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">$52,750[/B]<SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"> <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 281.15pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">O<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">ver 5 years <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">$61,250[/B]<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 281.15pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'">______________________________________________________________________________<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">VALUE of Boat (Approximate)<SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"> After 3 years<SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">$25,000[/B]<SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><o></o><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1.5pt solid"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">After 5 years <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">$20,000[/B]<o></o></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 284.55pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 284.55pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">TOTAL COST of Boat Ownership (If Boat Is Sold)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 284.55pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o></o><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1.5pt solid"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 3in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; TEXT-INDENT: -3in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; tab-stops: 284.55pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Gothic'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">After 3 years ($52,750-$25,000)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">$27,750 [/B]After 5 years ($61,250-$20,000)<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">$41,250[/B]<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 3in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; TEXT-INDENT: -3in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; TEXT-ALIGN: right; tab-stops: 284.55pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" align=right><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; tab-stops: 284.55pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o></o></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; tab-stops: 427.7pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"> Savings<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Californian FB'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Californian FB'"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">2)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">FREEDOM BOAT CLUB MEMBERSHIP <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Cost of With<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; tab-stops: 285.45pt 347.15pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <U>Price</U> <U>Ownership</U> <U>FBC</U> <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; tab-stops: 285.45pt 347.15pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Unlimited Membership Fee: $6,900
<U>Club Dues ($149/monthly) x 36 months $5364<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">TOTAL for 3 years <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">$12,264 $27,750 $15,486<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Unlimited Membership Fee: $6,900 <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">Club Dues ($149/monthly) x 60 months $8,940 <o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'"> <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 7"> <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #548dd4; FONT-FAMILY: 'Californian FB'">TOTAL for 5 years $15,840 $41,250 $25,410<o></o>[/B]


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

If anyone wants to join before March 15th I am authorized to give a 1000.00 discount to forum members, on the unlimited lifetime membership, call for details.

Andy Anger 850-346-3061


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I am the one who posted the ad on craigslist. I know we have several members on here, hopefully they will see this and reply,then you can come by and see us. If not we have lots of members who you can contact for a personal refrence. There is a one time joining fee and then the monthly fee, depending on what plan suits you best. Call me if you have any questions. 

Todd Bond 

Membership Services

393-0348


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't speak to the boats but I know the guys at the Pensacola location (in front of Bahia Mar and the Oar House, so you have a nice party dock) are great folks.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

You cant slip your own boat at a marina or dry dock for the price of the monthly dues. All you have to do is buy the membership, which is a lot cheaper than a new boat. I think the club is well worth it if you have ever owned your own boat or boats. I do not own my own boat, but have grown up with multiple boats my whole life and know what a pain they are to keep up. You call ahead reserve your boat, boat is clean and ready for you to take off when you get there, and when you get back you unload your stuff and go home, not a bad deal. Andy is a great guy to work with and the Freedom Boat Club has my recommendation. They are worth checking out.


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It sounds to good to be true. 

How long can you keep a boat out during the day?

How about night time?

How about holidays?

Is the boat size etc. you want usually available?

Any restrictions?


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Its a great concept. Ive been affiliated with the Pensacola Office since it opened. Call Todd if you are up our way and he can answer every question. He can also give you the grand tour. It is definitely as good as it looks. If ypu are closer to Perdido or Destin, get with those guys. All of them are great to deal with.

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag

Mead Nobles


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a co-worker that is a member and has been well pleased. I had the pleasure of joining him one day, had a great time, and no boat cleanup after!

Dale


----------



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Really it was more of an informational search than an "oh cool I have some spare money" investigation. Looks like a good deal. When my internet widgets company takes off, I'll be in touch. 



And, FYI---the craigslist ad is sketchy because it says "$249" and doesn't really give any details. Makes it look like one of those "2004 Fat Boy $2999" ads where they want you to send them the money via westernunion and they'll crate the bike to you.



~C


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there a limit on memberships sold versus boats on hand?

If not, at some point the membership will become _too_ big for the amount of boats unless there is some sort of boats to members ratio maintained.

Are the number and type of boats availablefor use based on the preferences of the memberships sold?

I can see it very easily becoming just like a condo time share in a prime location. i.e. the dates you really want are never available when you really want them.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://freedomboatclub.com/locations/63-pensacola-fl

http://freedomboatclub.com/locations/32-destin-fl

http://freedomboatclub.com/locations/40-perdido-key-fl


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are all very good questions. We do add boats as membership grows. We also have a boat owners program.Time shares are limited to certain times, the programs we have are unlimited use. We have an on-line reservation system that allows equal access for all members.If you stop by and see me,I can also show you reports of last season,of how and when the boats were being used . We can not be everything for everybody, but if you are considering buying a boat, the time you spend to drop by will not be wasted.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you pay for gas?


----------



## JoeMeyer (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello Potential Freedom Boat Club Member,

I joined the Destin (Bluewater Bay) Club in the spring of 2005a Salesman from Northlight Yacht Club (Niceville) asked me a few questions last fall, Here are my answers about the Boat club experience.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">Here are the answers. I was just reviewing how much it cost me to go boating over the past 3.5 years. Here goes

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">I got into Freedom Boat Club for 10,000 for a lifetime membership. Their advertised price was 15 K for a 5 year membership. And $ 95 a month. Legenday was advertising 15 k and 184 /month In 2005.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">I have kept a log book and I have boated / fished

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">2005 15 trips <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">2006 23 trips <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">2007 27 trips <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">2008 18 trips so far (we are going ice skating today and fishing next week)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">So my capital cost is 10,000/83 = $120 per trip and going down. That first boat ride cost 10K.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">My maintenancecost has stayed steady at 95 bucks a month

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">I have lost and replaced an anchor for 100 bucks and ran aground and replaced an Volvo out drive on the 27 Rinker for $2500. (my part)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">So boating has cost me $435 a month for the past 37 months or $ 194 per trip for 83 trips. Plus gas and Tip.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">If you are going to spend the money you might as well use the boats on a regular basis.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">See the ratings below

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">*From:* Matt Condon [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Friday, December 05, 2008 10:53 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* boat club questions

Hey Joe:

You stopped by the NorthLight Yacht Club the other day and we had a chance to speak. I could see that you were passionate about the boat club concept and I was hoping you'd help me by answering some questions. I recall that you had some specific things that you liked about the boat club - could you rate their importance to you so I can get a feel of what people are looking for when they join a club. Thank you in advance for your help:

Rate each on a scale of 1 - 10, 1 being the least important, 10 being the most important:

1. Multiple locations with reciprocal access to boats in other cities:<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">8 I have boated at Lake Lanier, Perdido Key, Panecea, Appolo Beach, Vero Beach, Melbourne, and Sarasota. (added Feb 09, Punta Gorda) For FREE ! I have planned vacations around the Reciprocal part of my freedom boat club membership and enjoyed Huricane evacuations better by boating in other cities.

2. Low Cost access to boats:

a) low up front cost:<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">6 

b) low monthly cost:<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">7

c) low on going maintenance cost:<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">7 it is the same as the monthly (in your club it looks like it is two separate line items)

3. Quality/Size/Value of Boats in fleet:<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">6 As long as you can take 2 families on the deck boats or reliably fish with 5 onboard, I am good. Camping on board is great if the boats sleeps 4 and can squeeze in 6. Now we have Sea Doos also so it is great having Varity. (This seems to be a negative with your concept. I am locked into the Contender 32 for three years)

4. Quality of Maintenance making sure the boats are ready to go:<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">8 The biggest challenge for the club that you do not have a feel for at the time of purchase. How good are they at fixing the boats ? This is important because boats break. This becomes more important as you spend more time in the club. 

5. Camaraderie with other Club Members (Rendezvous and such):<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">4 You have your friends that you want to take boating and you plan that ahead of time. You recognize the club boats out on the water and yes you will walk up to other members at Destin harbor and discuss the club. We are actually working on creating a fishing team for Tournaments in the club for next year. We have had a yearly social and I have only made it to one so far. I think they went over well. But it turns into a bitch session. Not good for the ownership !

6. Worry Free, Effortless boating:<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">9 I fix computers, not boats. I let Freedom take care of boat repairs. I have only so much time to enjoy on the way. I figure I save 3 -4 hours per trip by having the boat ready and not having to worry about putting the boats away. This is the most important part of my membership. Nobody likes to waste time.

7. Quality of Marina/Facility:<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">6 I love Blue Water Bay, but it is 37 miles to my boats. I would rather put gas in my car (22 mpg) than burn it in the boat (2 mpg). to get to Destin Harbor and points beyond. 80 % of my trips are to Destin. I have slept at Shalimar Yacht Basin, FWB Yacht Basin, East Pass Marina , Baytowne and Juana's. BWB has been the best because of the Clean Bathrooms/showers/ laundry. Great Restaurant, and outdoor fun Bar, and a Fish Cutting Station. We have the best slips in the Marina, and easy parking w/ carts to carry your stuff down to the boats. The Dockmaster likes to take care of this for us.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">I hope this info helps you with marketing your project.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">God Bless,

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">Joe Meyer, Navarre, FL

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">240-9007

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d">


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to my dedicated member. 

Andy


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

I want to thank everyone that have inquired. This concept is great and economical, I encourage all to checkit out.

Andy Anger

Freedom Boat Club Destin Fl.

850-346-3061


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

I've thought about what I wanted to say about this for a few hours. I want to be honest about this, but I don't want to be overly discouraging. 

Let me put is this way: I think that Andy Anger is a breath of fresh air in comparison to the two "managers" who have run the Destin branch of FBC for the past three years. I know Andy well enough to believe that he's exactly the kind of guy the club has needed since the day I joined, three years ago. He understands boats, and he's an experienced fisherman, unlike the two "slickster salesmen" who ran the club before Andy. Put bluntly, the first to managers at the Destin branch had enough colletive knowledge about boats to know that you had to turn the key to make the motor run. After that point the two of them were worthless. There simply no way to reason with a manwhen he's so ignorant of boating that you have to spend an hour trying to explain to him the necessity ofhaving a workingcomm radioon an offshore boat.

Unlike the previous two "managers," Andy appears to be an honest and conscientious man who takes pride in doing a good job for the members, andwants ensure that the boatsleave the dockin the best shape possible. I think he sincerely wants to grow the club while at the same time ensuring that the long-time members are happy with their boating experience. 

It's unfortunate that the owner was so disengaged and disinterested in the Destin operation that he allowed the members to suffer the outrageously poor management that preceeded Andy's arrival at FBC. Thankfully, Andy is doing a good job managing the Destin branch. 

Sixmonths ago if I'd seen the question posted that started this thread I'd have written back to advise that people not to join the Destin branch ofFBC. Today, thanks in total to Andy Anger and the dedication I see him put into the Destin club, I'd have to say that the club is a pretty good deal.


----------



## thesonofthetiger2009 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have seen and drove one of the boats that the freedom boat club has and they have some really nice boats.... and i know andy hes really good at what he does....


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Can I buy someone's membership at another location and use it in pensacola? 



A lot of people on the forum are interested in this type of club. Will you post the answer to my question as well as those posted earlier? 



Thanks, Reese


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

Reese,

PM Andy and he can tell you about membership transfers. If you don't get a response (I don't know how often he checks the forum) PM me and I'll send you his cell number.


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

I would be glad to answer your questions, however I would need more details. If you call either myself of one of the pensacola locations, I feel sure your question would be answered. Thank you for your interest.

Andy Anger

850-346-3061


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FishinFL (2/16/2009)*Can I buy someone's membership at another location and use it in pensacola?
> 
> A lot of people on the forum are interested in this type of club. Will you post the answer to my question as well as those posted earlier?
> 
> Thanks, Reese


I would take this blurb from JoeMeyer's post above to be an answer to your question:

"1. Multiple locations with reciprocal access to boats in other cities:<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"> <SPAN style="COLOR: red">8 I have boated at Lake Lanier, Perdido Key, Panecea, Appolo Beach, Vero Beach, Melbourne, and Sarasota. (added Feb 09, Punta Gorda) For FREE ! I have planned vacations around the Reciprocal part of my freedom boat club membership and enjoyed Huricane evacuations better by boating in other cities."

<SPAN style="COLOR: red">But instead of a "clean" answer, we get what sounds like a time share salesmans reply trying to get you to come in and suffer thru a multi-hour hard sell presentation.

With those types of responses to simple questions, flags go up.


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

http://freedomboatclub.com/

Yes you get reciprocal reservations, however it is best to join the club that you will use the most.

Thank you. Andy

Freedom Boat Club Destin Fl.

850-346-3061


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>It sounds to good to be true. 

*How long can you keep a boat out during the day?*

*How about night time?*

*How about holidays?*

*Is the boat size etc. you want usually available?*

Any restrictions? 

I think that may be the issue, get you to come by and sell you on the service. It may be the greatest thing going but it seems some of these questions could be answered easy enough on here.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Outside9 (2/19/2009)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>It sounds to good to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats what it sounds like but its not!..These guys from Freedom are locals..They have familys and fish themselves..Top Notch service, top notch boats..Great deal with great people..I say go for it!:usaflag


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Dylan. 

Those are very fair questions. Let me say again, we can not be everything for everbody. But, we are locals, and love to fish!

You can have the boat from sun up to sun down. You can keep a boat overnight as well, but it has to be at a dock.That is an insurance issue,something else you won't have to worry about.We are open as long as the marina is open. Availabilty is the biggest quetion, as it should be. With any planning you will usally get the boat you want.We have several boats that are similar, asour members dictate. We listen to whatthey want.Again, if you come in I can show youwhen the boats were used last year, and when the reservation was made for them. Thatis the best way to see for yourself.

We are also not time share salesmen. That was a good laugh. If you want to really find out if the club is for you, drop by and I will answer any questions without any pressure.

Todd Bond

332-7657


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Outside9 (2/19/2009)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>It sounds to good to be true.
> 
> *How long can you keep a boat out during the day?*
> 
> ...


*Hey Outside9 - I have operated my Bareboat CharterHouseboat Servicenext to these guys at Bahia Mar Marinafor two years. They work hard and do a great job!! *

*All the club members that I have met are very happy. I love to watch them come back at the end of the day, all smiley, theycollect their belongings and go home. The club employee, then washes the boats and puts thein the high dry storage.*

*All the people that are boat owners come back and are the for an hour or two after their return cleaning their boats.*

*I watch FBC's mechanic check out the vessels and make sure they are serviced properly. Since these boats are used often, they are in good running condition. We all know the worst thing you can do to a boat, is to let it sit and not run it.*

*This is a good operation they runand great asset to the Panhandle of Florida !!!!*


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal then, especially if you can keep the boat from sun up to sun set.

I was told by a friendthey had a limited time, like 6 hours, especially on holidays. That's what Iget for listening to afriend. Seems like my college days would have taught me not to listen to them.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I listened to the manager of FBC this morning at Gulf Breeze Chamber of Commerce meeting, seemed like a sweet deal


----------



## NoCents (Feb 13, 2009)

I talked to Todd (TOBO) last week. It was very informative and seems like a good deal. We looked at previous schedules and at any given time something was available to use. They also have a good selection of fishing boats with GPS & bottom machines. A couple of WAC's 24'-25', a center console 23'?, a weekender, and some bow riders. Before stopping by I thought they just had pontoon's & bowriders. The monthly fee of $200-$250 seems reasonable it's just the $5000 lick up front holding me up.


----------



## Sikko (Aug 24, 2019)

So no one responded and answered the questions that were asked about how often you can take a boat out, how long you can stay out, availability during holidays and lastly what boat sizes are there and how many are there.

Sounds like a hey join us...and then people regret it...just like buying a boat. Most people want to fish on the weekend...so what is the availability like? Wondering from club members...not the owners.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

nice one! this thread is only 10 years old


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> nice one! this thread is only 10 years old


Must be dial up thru AOL. :wheelchair:


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol...we use FBC and love it. Hell don’t even have to pump gas...they just bill you the pump rate. If anyone has any questions regarding our experiences feel free to message me. Doubt OP is still debating.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe sicko is a one timer


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sikko said:


> So no one responded and answered the questions that were asked about how often you can take a boat out, how long you can stay out, availability during holidays and lastly what boat sizes are there and how many are there.
> 
> Sounds like a hey join us...and then people regret it...just like buying a boat. Most people want to fish on the weekend...so what is the availability like? Wondering from club members...not the owners.


So you didn't read the thread to find that most of those questions were answered 10 years before you dredged up the thread? Oh wait, you have one post, you posted on a zombie thread that you didn't read, cast some shade, and will probably never see the responses. Awesome! :thumbsup:

I enjoyed the thread, though.... I have my own boat but I have wondered about FBC after hearing ads on the radio, was just curious about some of the details. Helpful read. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sikko (Aug 24, 2019)

Yep gotta love google...and it bringing up old crap. I was debating and thought forums usually have a good community...and since the questions about holidays, how often you can use the service and if there were other restrictions were not answered I resurrected this thread. Some people do not have 6K to just toss down the crapper and like to research and educate themselves.

Nice try though SurfRidr to toss some shade and hide behind the PC.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sikko said:


> Yep gotta love google...and it bringing up old crap. I was debating and thought forums usually have a good community...and since the questions about holidays, how often you can use the service and if there were other restrictions were not answered I resurrected this thread. Some people do not have 6K to just toss down the crapper and like to research and educate themselves.
> 
> Nice try though SurfRidr to toss some shade and hide behind the PC.


10-4 man, welcome to PFF. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sikko (Aug 24, 2019)

thx


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

What time yall meeting in the park to duke it out?


----------

